# bigger lats...?



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey all!

i've been training on and off for the couple of years, but have decided to do it properly and seriously now.

one part of my body which i think is really lacking is my back.

this is mainly down to lack of exercise on the back, which i have now decided to change, as without a fairly decent sized back then i wont make any decent gains as personally i think the back muscles play a big part on the other aspects of getting more mass.

so how do i go about this?

i have been doing pull downs on the machine, assisted pull ups (about 20kg) and rows. i have seen people doing bent over rows but i am not sure if my lower back can handle it....

what would you advise for me in order to get larger lats and a stronger back?

any help would be great! thanks in advance


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

If you can do bent over rows do, they are a great mass builder for the back. Try them one armed with dumbells too.

Do you deadlift at all?


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

i gonna be honest, i have never done deadlifts.....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Give them a go mate 

They will hurt like hell the next day, so take it easy at first if you do. I'm just starting them after a while off them, gradually building up the weight.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

chin ups with weight are the best for lats imo

lat pulls and "assisted" machines are for the weak and feeble.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*wonders if ryu18 has only been doing his t-shirt muscles (pecs, arms and abs)...


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> chin ups with weight are the best for lats imo
> 
> lat pulls and "assisted" machines are for the weak and feeble.


not if your pulling 280-330Ib there not mate


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Rob070886 said:


> not if your pulling 280-330Ib there not mate


so you do lat pull downs with 150kgs?

wouldnt it be easier and better for your body to strap a dip belt around your waist and do wide grip chins?

you cant cheat on chins but you defo can on lat pull downs


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i dont think people need to do any more than

deadlift

chins

some sort of row


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> i dont think people need to do any more than
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


i agree, i think dealift, bent over row and pull ups are essential and are the main exercises of every back exercise i do. but im just saying that

a heavy lat down with strict form as part of a superset or by itself is also

good..just by no means a replacement for the above mentioned


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Give Chins a go mate, using bodyweight.

I have done 3 back days with them up to now.

Think I managed over the 3 sessions

4, 4, 4, 4, 4

6, 4, 4, 4, 4

7, 5, 4, 5, 5

or somethink like that, thats in about 2 weeks I have added 6 reps onto my workout, I'm aimint to get to 4 sets of 10 then start adding weight.

Used to always use lat assist but since changing to this, I have once again getting DOMS so they are difinately working.

James


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Rob070886 said:


> i agree, i think dealift, bent over row and pull ups are essential and are the main exercises of every back exercise i do. but im just saying that
> 
> a heavy lat down with strict form as part of a superset or by itself is also
> 
> good..just by no means a replacement for the above mentioned


i agree.

my point is made by the amount of people in the gyms that can actually do chins vs the amount of people that can do lat pulls.

pulling your body against gravity with weight added is the ultimate show of strength,

along with deadlift and squat.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> i agree.
> 
> my point is made by the amount of people in the gyms that can actually do chins vs the amount of people that can do lat pulls.
> 
> ...


too right man, yeah that shows you've got a bit of strength when you can do. i do also enjoy doin' lat downs though..never before pull up's though.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

j.m. said:


> Give Chins a go mate, using bodyweight.
> 
> I have done 3 back days with them up to now.
> 
> ...


Dude if you can then do sets of about 6,8 with with weight, in my oppinion you will get mor eout of that than doing a set of ten without any

weight


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

People dont chin because its hard.Same as the excuses for not squating,its hard.The harder the exercise the more productive it is.Start with bodyweight chins, adding weight.Same for dips.if your not strong enough to do 6 good slow reps,do negative reps till you are.dips as well, then squats and deadlifts.these four movements will take you all the way.how much bigger do you think yuor gonna be when you can chi/dip with 100lb around your waist?


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Rob070886 said:


> Dude if you can then do sets of about 6,8 with with weight, in my oppinion you will get mor eout of that than doing a set of ten without any
> 
> weight


Suppose your right mate, was just thinking of getting to 10 then adding weight & etting to 10 again, then keep building up, or would I be better getting to sets of 7's or something & then add weight & keep building it up to lower weights?


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

well i weigh 66kg..

i have taken on board what u all suggest, and i think i will be doing pull ups as well as assisted ones and some rows. will have a stab at deadlifts and ask one of the PTs to show me the proper way.

many thanks guys!!


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Do the chins before the assisisted ones if you do decide to do them both, although i would stick to the bodyweight ones.

You will knacker yourself out before the better exercise if you dont.

I usually do some light warm up sets of rows & lat assist before doing heavy sets of deadlifts, chins & rows.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

it will take time to sus out which exercises suit you best,its horses for courses so to speak.my advice for back training is chins,deads,bent over rows.....make sure that you squeeze for maximum effect.

best of luck with your training..we are all here to help.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

as above start your deadlifts you wont regret it. i'm going to have to disagree with you on a personal basis with chins trickymicky.i can handle 3 sets of 8 wide grip no problems and 3 sets of 12 pullups.no swinging..but it absolutely positively gives me shoulder problems (wide grip more so) if i do it on a regular basis, so generally i stick with heavy pulldowns. but for more people, you're probably right. lat pulldowns are easier in terms of if you can do 150kg lat pulldown and u weigh 100kg, i'm pretty sure you couldnt do chins with 50kg strapped to you. also see WAY too many people turning that lat pull downs into a ...lat..row..swinging..abomination. use a lighter weight and control it properly.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

RYU18 said:


> hey all!
> 
> i've been training on and off for the couple of years, but have decided to do it properly and seriously now.
> 
> ...





pea head said:


> it will take time to sus out which exercises suit you best,its horses for courses so to speak.my advice for back training is chins,deads,bent over rows.....quote]
> 
> totally agree...you cant find better than a kwik fit better...chins,deads and bent over rows....sums it up really....and a few other bits thrown in...say like lat pull downs!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Wide Grip Chins without a doubt. If you get a chance try and find a video clip of Dennis Wolf doing a back workout for inspiration......


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> don't listen to ant! look at his back! oh.. wait. daaamn.DAMN. :thumb:


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

well....my bad for the uber long reply! been busy hitting the gym and uni and cars, but thanks for the response guys! thanks ant for your mega long write up, read it all, and have taken it in. i must admit yeah, my stance and body position has been different to that of which you have described, will give your suggestion a go tomorrow 

thanks again folks!


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> i agree.
> 
> my point is made by the amount of people in the gyms that can actually do chins vs the amount of people that can do lat pulls.
> 
> pulling your body against gravity with weight added is the ultimate show of strength,


you got a good point, my goal is to complete a decent amount of wide grip chins! almost there, i currently have just minor assistance... il get there im sure lol


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> chin ups with weight are the best for lats imo
> 
> lat pulls and "assisted" machines are for the weak and feeble.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i am not doing deads at the moment, traps get too over-powering when i do them for too long. currently doing 3 sets wide grip pull ups, 3 sets t-bar rows, 3 sets pull downs then 3 sets shrugs.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

3x8 with 20k-----when swimming just kick off wall and flap like a stingray:whistling:


----------

